# Check Engine Light/Car Not Started



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

*How Screwed Am I?*

I posted a thread before, but I have updates. I got ABS lights and Traction Control lights on my dash, then my car won't accelerate past around 40 and starts making this air whining type noise. I have it taken in to the Chevy dealer and I thought I would be okay because of my warranty, but the guy calls back a day later and he sounds upset and he keeps sighing when explaining what's wrong and tells me the warranty company doesn't want to help because I do my own oil changes and that it's going to cost thousand and thousands to fix. He worded it like this, "we quoted the warranty company at $2,000 to fix it, but its going to cost you WORLDS more". He said I had an oil leak, a valve cover leak or something, coolant leak and my turbo was completely messed up. I didn't notice any leaking except for my coolant, which I kept refilling. I just can't afford this and I still owe $10,000 for my car payment. I'm not sure what else I can do or what even to do next. I feel so helpless.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You would be better off to continue on your original thread.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Is this the factory warranty, or a third party warranty purchased through the dealer? If it's the first, take it to another dealer and call GM Corporate. If it's the latter, I'd immediately ask for a refund of the entire warranty or get a lawyer. Doing your own oil changes is not cause to deny warranty coverage, and they would be required to prove that your oil changes outside of a dealer network are cause of a failure.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

For the warranty company to deny coverage for lack of maintenance they must send a oil sample to a third party oil testing lab such as Blackstone.

The report will clearly show if the engine has been on a satisfactory oil change schedule.....this becomes your proof of service or the warranty companies proof of neglect.
I might add, if you have not been servicing your car you will end up with mud on your face and a testing lab bill.
But, if you HAVE been taking care of business, push your case and the third party test.

If the warranty company cannot PROVE lack of service they cannot deny a claim.

I suspect you have a third party warranty and these outfits will pull every trick they can to avoid a claim payment.
This is one reason the forum generally leans towards only manufacturer based programs if a service contract is desired.

Dig your heels in or call a lawyer, or both, but do not accept 'No Coverage' without a third party test result that shows lack of service.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Been there, done that.....3rd party warranties are worthless.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> Been there, done that.....3rd party warranties are worthless.


No they're not worthless although you do need to show proof if you did you own service. The old Oil analysis argument is worthwhile although it might take time. How old is your CRUZE, how many miles, and most importantly which "Warranty" company are you speaking about?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> For the warranty company to deny coverage for lack of maintenance they must send a oil sample to a third party oil testing lab such as Blackstone.


Thinking about this some more, I'm wondering if that's completely true. For the manufacturer's warranty, it probably is. 

But for a third party warranty? Unless you buy one of their plans, they have zero obligation to you. I'd be worried that this falls under contract law instead of consumer protection laws. I'd be leery about small print that requires records as part of the contract. Any laws governing this are likely to be state laws - so the classic line "your mileage may vary" is probably appropriate.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

The guy who sold me the car is telling me he's sure it doesn't matter that I did my own oil change. He talked to his finance guy who also said the same. The Chevy dealership called me while I was working and said they heard back more from the warranty company and to call back in the morning, so I can only hope. Couldn't tell from his voice if it was good or bad, but what would he care.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Thinking about this some more, I'm wondering if that's completely true. For the manufacturer's warranty, it probably is.
> 
> But for a third party warranty? Unless you buy one of their plans, they have zero obligation to you. I'd be worried that this falls under contract law instead of consumer protection laws. I'd be leery about small print that requires records as part of the contract. Any laws governing this are likely to be state laws - so the classic line "your mileage may vary" is probably appropriate.


I once conducted a job interview with someone whose resume mentioned that they were an administrator for a third party warranty company. Being a car guy I seized upon this as a matter of common interest. So I asked a leading question, something along the lines of I guess your job was to never pay a claim. The person answered 'pretty much'. I then asked why they left that job and was told that the warranty company declared bankruptcy. So I responded that all those people who bought that warranty were now out of luck as the company no longer existed. The person just shrugged. 

I can't remember the name of the warranty company - but it wasn't one I'd ever heard of before. 

But to the point, knowing what I know about the corporate tax system, a company can pay its officers salaries that are so elevated that it purposely drives the company into bankruptcy. Source: I worked as a corporate tax assessor at the beginning of my career.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

I should have just merged this with my other thread, I'm a dumbass. There's people replying to both, so my mistake on that!

Anyways, I got some good news. He told me that I needed service records or I wouldn't be covered in the first phone call, but he contacted me today and told me that my oil looked good according to the warranty people and they could tell I was keeping up my oil changes and they would cover some things. They are covering the turbo replacement and valve cover, no charge. The only thing they won't cover is the coolant leak. I have a friend who is willing to help me with that. Such a huge relief. He told me the warranty company almost never pays out when they don't have service records.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

KyRo23 said:


> I should have just merged this with my other thread, I'm a dumbass. There's people replying to both, so my mistake on that!
> 
> Anyways, I got some good news. He told me that I needed service records or I wouldn't be covered in the first phone call, but he contacted me today and told me that my oil looked good according to the warranty people and they could tell I was keeping up my oil changes and they would cover some things. They are covering the turbo replacement and valve cover, no charge. The only thing they won't cover is the coolant leak. I have a friend who is willing to help me with that. Such a huge relief. He told me the warranty company almost never pays out when they don't have service records.


Done!


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Done!


 I think the wrong thread was merged. The "how screwed am I" and the "abs and traction control" threads I made were the same issue, but different stages of it. My mistake.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

KyRo23 said:


> I think the wrong thread was merged. The "how screwed am I" and the "abs and traction control" threads I made were the same issue, but different stages of it. My mistake.


Ah whoops...sorry. I thought they went together. I think I un-merged it...can you link to the other you'd like merged?


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Not a problem. It would be nice to have this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...tion-control-light-reduced-power-hissing.html with the thread that was merged into this one about the dealership and warranty. They go together but I'm just dumb and made another thread. I had the abs lights and all that problem THEN after two weeks the dealership got it and then I made the "how screwed am I" thread.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KyRo23 said:


> The only thing they won't cover is the coolant leak.


Where is it leaking? The water pump as been an issue so GM has an extended warranty for the pump. 10 years/120,000 miles IIRC. If it's from the water outlet, that's also covered by power train (5 years/100,000 miles).


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Where is it leaking? The water pump as been an issue so GM has an extended warranty for the pump. 10 years/120,000 miles IIRC. If it's from the water outlet, that's also covered by power train (5 years/100,000 miles).


 He wasn't specific. I should probably call and find out. Would the guy at the Chevy dealership already know this or do I have to bring it to his attention?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KyRo23 said:


> He wasn't specific. I should probably call and find out. Would the guy at the Chevy dealership already know this or do I have to bring it to his attention?


In theory he should know of the water pump extension but I give those guys a bit of a break......to many things to remember.

But, yes, if the water pump is the culprit a Chevy dealer will replace it at no charge if within the 10yr 120k coverage.

Rob


----------

